# Showing unpapered, unregistered horses



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

My QH filly is both unpapered and unregistered. Is it still possible to show her? Is it even possible to register her?


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe if you want to register her (wtih AQHA) you'll need to know her dam and sire and possibly even their registration numbers.
I'm not sure if there's another registry you can register with, but if there is, I'd want to know. I have a QH gelding and I dont have his papers (doubt I ever will) and I would just like him to be registered.

As for showing, you can show her, it just couldn't be any breed shows I believe.


----------



## Joshie (Aug 26, 2008)

What do you want to show? What about 4H?


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

I believe you can show any horse in an open show.

As for registering an unpapered horse, the chances are pretty slim if even possible. Try calling the AQHA in TX and ask.


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Registering her really depends on her parents and whether or not they are registered or purebreds. As for showing, you can show any horse you want. You run into issues if you enter certain hunter A classes but even at that point there are ways to qualify and enter those anyways.

Why do you want to register her?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

i think that there is a grade registry out there...although you still would not be able to show in breed shows, maybe up to regional level stuff with some disciplines, but not breed shows ;-)


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

you could show open shows or 4-H... you just couldnt do breed shows


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, the AQHA will not register a horse without proof of lineage and they also require a dna typing I think. Too many people claiming their horses were bred a certain way when they weren't. You can find open shows that will accept any breed or you could go for a specific discipline and show there; NRHA, NBRA, etc. I don't think they require papers but I'm not sure.


----------

